# Hong Kong VS Shanghai



## Luke_23

To start off I'm 18 year old male looking to move to China at the end of 2011/ start of 2012. After researching a number of cities I have narrowed my search to Hong Kong & Shanghai.

I'm hoping to get some advice on:

Career Opportunities: Which has a broader range of openings for foreigners, career promotion opportunities.

Social: Which has the better nightlife for young people, more events & things to do.

Transport: As far as getting around the city which is more efficent.

Living: Rent, food, etc. the more managable choice. 

Pollution: I've heard bad things about Hong Kong in comparison to Shanghai, this suprised me as the population in Shanghai is much larger. Can anyone elaberate on this?

Any extra advice or tips to enhance my overall experience?


----------



## farry0301

*Hong Konng*

I think Hong Kong is much better place to live. Please add your question to:


----------



## JWilliamson

Flip a coin, what's the most you've ever lost on a coin toss?JW


----------



## Justin Guitar

*Just some friendly advice*

Yo,

Career and Social 

- Don't know your background but loads of english teachers out in HK. Not great promotion prospects though but could always get your own learning centre up and running. English is still the main professional language in many industries - Engineering, Finance, Law take your pick. Ofcourse its a mega bonus if you speak Mandarin or Cantonese. HK generally pays better but the cost of living is more too. There is a bigger xpat scene in HK for sure and it's much more international and free (probably shouldn't say that as I'm currently typing from within the sensored borders of China). HK has beaches too (no nice swimmable ones in Shanghai). Shanghai probably has more potential though as HK is quite a bit ahead already.

Night life is great in both places....then again, I could be anywhere and as long as there's a beer in my hand I'm good! Shanghai has the Bund as its main one. HK has Central, Wancha and TST.

Personally, I think pollution in both places can get really bad. 

Transport: No problems in both places. Cleaner in HK.

Living: HK more expensive that Shanghai but its all realtive. Check out some typical costs online. property websites too - hongkongpropertysearch . com.

Any extra advice or tips to enhance my overall experience - go visit the places before making a choice. I'm probably biased towards HK...

Good luck!


----------

